# Bruised tailbone question



## m2gunner (Dec 30, 2006)

I know that this is a silly thread, but I either bruised or broke my tailbone about 5 months ago. I was riding my bike, but did not wreck, instead I came to a sudden stop and slid down the nose of my seat. Since that time, whenever I ride, I feel fine, but just after the ride is over I start having pain right in the crack of my hinney. Has anyone ever experienced this before, and if so, just how #@!%$$%^ long does it take to heal?
I know I should get it x-rayed, but the thought of sitting in a doctors office hours after my "appointment time" drives me insane.


----------



## BoiseBoy (Mar 1, 2006)

*Coccyx*



m2gunner said:


> I know that this is a silly thread, but I either bruised or broke my tailbone about 5 months ago. I was riding my bike, but did not wreck, instead I came to a sudden stop and slid down the nose of my seat. Since that time, whenever I ride, I feel fine, but just after the ride is over I start having pain right in the crack of my hinney. Has anyone ever experienced this before, and if so, just how #@!%$$%^ long does it take to heal?
> I know I should get it x-rayed, but the thought of sitting in a doctors office hours after my "appointment time" drives me insane.


Unfortunately, it sounds like you may have a Fx or at the very leasy, a bit ob a bone bruise to your Coccyx. What makes it so bad is the fact that you can't do anything about it. For the most part the only thing that you can do is let it rest/heal. One other thing that you can do is get an adjustment if indicated (as a PT I will not go into great detail, just think glove and KY).
You may want an X Ray on it, however even if they find something with it, they may not do a thing.

As far as waiting on the Docs, your best bet is to find an appointment first thing in the AM when they begin their office hours this way they are not behind yet.

Good luck


----------

